

Facebook's Bootcamp: how they scale their engineering team. - pk
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/facebook-engineering-bootcamp/177577963919

======
cadr
I wonder how many companies do this. My first place after college locked you
away in a hotel for three weeks of non-stop training (which they also called
bootcamp).

